
Rampant wealth inequality in Silicon Valley could make San Fran a ghost town - Libertatea
http://qz.com/641223/rampant-wealth-inequality-in-silicon-valley-could-make-san-francisco-a-ghost-town/
======
DrScump
"Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded." \- Yogi Berra

------
PeekPoke
Rent capping is the clearest answer for this kind of situation.

